
DOD VIDEO SHOWS UNKNOWN OBJECT INTERCEPTED BY NAVY and WE HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IT WAS - sjreese
https://theaviationist.com/2017/12/17/u-s-department-of-defense-video-shows-unknown-object-intercepted-by-u-s-navy-super-hornet-and-we-have-no-idea-what-it-was/
======
doitLP
Mundane description of this anyone?

~~~
haloux
dod video shows unknown object intercepted by navy.

